# More Wolf pics



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, I promised more wolf pics awhile back and figured today I'd throw some more up... excuse the female in the pics- thats the step mom

View attachment 114328

View attachment 114329

View attachment 114330

View attachment 114331

View attachment 114332


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Wow, I am envious. Does he bread them? I want one.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

no, both were purchased from a breeder... pretty expensive animals i believe.... but hey we know expensive pets are all about right?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> no, both were purchased from a breeder... pretty expensive animals i believe.... but hey we know expensive pets are all about right?


lol, yeah, thats true. I wonder what the gf would think if I brought hoe a puppy and she later found out it was a wolf, lol.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i dont pay ALOT of attention to them... theyre cool in all but the black one is VERY cool looking- real tall and thin and notice the sharp yellow eyes! hes named spook for a reason...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

OMFG, that is awesome. This pic is the sickest imo...look at those eyes!!
View attachment 114329


Careful, tho; I've heard of captive wolves turning on their masters...a lot wilder than dogs...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, theyre animals....


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> yeah, theyre animals....


BTW, no offense, but your stepmom is a SMILF


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> yeah, theyre animals....


BTW, no offense, but your stepmom is a SMILF








[/quote]
smilf, lol, nice.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

A little less 'SMILFY' with a large wild canid by her side


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

acestro said:


> A little less 'SMILFY' with a large wild canid by her side


Word, he's like "Lay one finger on my biatch and I'mma gonna rip your ass apart...chomp chomp!!"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The price of booty... lower than the price of me getting eaten by a wolf.









survival > sperm


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

acestro said:


> The price of booty... lower than the price of me getting eaten by a wolf.:nod:
> 
> survival > sperm


Wonder if I could distract it with a piece of steak tossed into the bushes...

King, I'll be in Wisconsin in November...Buffalo County...you anywhere near there? Not so I can have a piece of your stepmom; just curious for real...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

is that one of those wolf hybrids not exactly a wolf but close to it and still illegal?? i read a whole article bout them in the new york times a while back


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> The price of booty... lower than the price of me getting eaten by a wolf.:nod:
> 
> survival > sperm


Wonder if I could distract it with a piece of steak tossed into the bushes...

[/quote]

I'd have to calculate how long it takes the wolf to eat the steak and... now this is just getting silly


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Nice wolves...I want one now. Nice stepmom...I want one now.

Tom


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the 2nd pic it looks soooooooooo pissed lol.

its nice to see a wolf and a cougar side by side like that.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

They're all good pics but the last one is best in my opinion.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> is that one of those wolf hybrids not exactly a wolf but close to it and still illegal?? i read a whole article bout them in the new york times a while back


im not exactly sure but i believe they are hybrids... like 90% wolf if im not mistaken? like i said tho im not positive so....


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

Those wolves are awesome. Do they act like dogs/

and.....SMILF


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah bull.........theyre basically dogs with wolf blood in them? NEVER had a problem with them in the 6-7+ years theyve had them


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

More pics of step mom.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

haha.... you guys wish!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Can somebody photoshop my head on one of those damn wolves please???...Preferrably on the one that is laying down...

Tom


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

a pic of kyle orton in a bears jersey will work..... and i wouldnt even mind... haha^


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

where are you in wisconsin i live here to?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

southcentral...............


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Man the wolfs head looks HUGE in that second pic!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

the grey one is HUGE...alot heavier built than the black one- they are actually alot bigger in person


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

If one of those guys got in the ring with a pitbull, what would be the result?

Tom


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

they look like huskeys.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> More pics of step mom.


^^^ what he said^^^

Sweet pics of wolves too.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

PygoFanatic said:


> If one of those guys got in the ring with a pitbull, what would be the result?
> 
> Tom


oh boy way to open the flood gates--- its not for me to say and i could care less but the wolves would have a huge size and weight advantage


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Damn, tell you sm about all the compliments she's getting...is she a trophy wife?


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

No doubt...I was just curious what your gauge of the situation was since you are around them everyday. Anybody could sit there and say one or the other would win, but you have the privlelege of seeing what these guys are all about. So the next natural step for me was "hmmmm pitbull vs wolf".

Still waiting on photoshop...b_ack, where you at???

Tom


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

heres the rundown on "Barb"... my ol man and mom divorced about 13-14 years ago... my dad has been with barb for over 10 years- married around 5 or so...?? My dad is around 50... she is like around 33 or 34--- the age difference between barb and my dad is greater than that of myself and barb... kinda funny but its cool- shes cool an more like a friend than a mom............obviously!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> heres the rundown on "Barb"... my ol man and mom divorced about 13-14 years ago... my dad has been with barb for over 10 years- married around 5 or so...?? My dad is around 50... she is like around 33 or 34--- the age difference between barb and my dad is greater than that of myself and barb... kinda funny but its cool- shes cool an more like a friend than a mom............obviously!


So......

You hittin that?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

PygoFanatic said:


> heres the rundown on "Barb"... my ol man and mom divorced about 13-14 years ago... my dad has been with barb for over 10 years- married around 5 or so...?? My dad is around 50... she is like around 33 or 34--- the age difference between barb and my dad is greater than that of myself and barb... kinda funny but its cool- shes cool an more like a friend than a mom............obviously!


So......

You hittin that?
[/quote]

nope, never would dude... i get plenty of tail, dont need to do my mommy


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> heres the rundown on "Barb"... my ol man and mom divorced about 13-14 years ago... my dad has been with barb for over 10 years- married around 5 or so...?? My dad is around 50... she is like around 33 or 34--- the age difference between barb and my dad is greater than that of myself and barb... kinda funny but its cool- shes cool an more like a friend than a mom............obviously!


So......

You hittin that?
[/quote]

nope, never would dude... i get plenty of tail, dont need to do my mommy
[/quote]
Ok....


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

you asked ya FREAK


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey,
Thanks for getting those pictures up, I was really looking forward to them. Those wolves are massive, I couldn't imagine owning one.








~Taylor~


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> yeah, theyre animals....


BTW, no offense, but your stepmom is a SMILF








[/quote]


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

heres the car she has...

View attachment 114358


View attachment 114357


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

What does she do for a living. What does your dad do?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

she stays at home an watches my niece... haha rough life eh? pops owns a few succesful businesses in a small town--- hotel, restaurant, gas station, manufactured housing dealership(where i work and am currently at), and a few other buildings that he leases out


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

a hot blonde in a vette convertible............. whats the world coming to?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> she stays at home an watches my niece... haha rough life eh? pops owns a few succesful businesses in a small town--- hotel, restaurant, gas station, manufactured housing dealership(where i work and am currently at), and a few other buildings that he leases out


YEP...TROPHY WIFE...EXCELLENT!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

the trophy wife clause is very debatable to say the least... that is a debate for another day


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> yeah, theyre animals....


BTW, no offense, but your stepmom is a SMILF








[/quote]

yep she fine!!!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow those are impressive animals. Incredible youve never had any problems with them. DO they stay in your house or live outdoors? And what do you usually feed them.

Oh and thanks for the pics of your stepmom...







J/K.:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

PygoFanatic said:


> If one of those guys got in the ring with a pitbull, what would be the result?
> 
> Tom


Read Call of the Wild and White Fang by Jack London...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> If one of those guys got in the ring with a pitbull, what would be the result?
> 
> Tom


Read Call of the Wild and White Fang by Jack London...
[/quote]

I havent read nor do I know alot about either of those books (saw the movie White Fang when I was a kid though :laugh: ). Are they based on a true story, and are the scenes depicted about a wolf dog-fighting based on true events?

Im obviously 100% against dog-fighting in ANY circumstance. The only time I like to see aggression out of any dog is when defending its owner, participating in police/military enforcement or during schutzhund (sp?) compeititon/training. That being said, I dont think a wolf would do so well against a pit bull. Bull terriers are more agile and bred for the purpose of "gaming" (if your really sick enough to call it that). Their body structure and physical abilities have been specifically selected and adapted over the years for the reason of participating in pit fights or ratting. Wolves however have adapted to surviving in the wild and hunting wild game, which precents a much different challenge and set of tasks then does a fight.

Sorry King not trying to de-rail just throwing in my 2 cents. So back to the topic, do you feed them Raw diet or just dry dog food?


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> southcentral...............


im 20 miles south of mad town. id like to see them they look awesome.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

im in the dells area^...

Esp- the wolves get fed raw meat... and lots of it- yeah it definetly gets expensive!... but we know a handful of people that give us scrap and such-- they have a huge outdoor pen next to the house built in a heavily wooded area... so im sure theyre happy- theyve walked through the house on occasion but not for long, just to damn big! I like it when they howl all night.... pretty cool!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> im in the dells area^...
> 
> Esp- the wolves get fed raw meat... and lots of it- yeah it definetly gets expensive!... but we know a handful of people that give us scrap and such-- they have a huge outdoor pen next to the house built in a heavily wooded area... so im sure theyre happy- theyve walked through the house on occasion but not for long, just to damn big! *I like it when they howl all night.... pretty cool!*


I bet the neighbors really look forward to their precious howls everynight too!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Vette, young wife, wolves... alllllrighttt..... giggity giggity giggity...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah... but the ol man dont really have many neighbors... just a couple, basically has his own little world- owns close to a thosand acres of the biggest bluff in the area so he can hunt it all to himself


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> im in the dells area^...
> 
> Esp- the wolves get fed raw meat... and lots of it- yeah it definetly gets expensive!... but we know a handful of people that give us scrap and such-- they have a huge outdoor pen next to the house built in a heavily wooded area... so im sure theyre happy- theyve walked through the house on occasion but not for long, just to damn big! *I like it when they howl all night.... pretty cool!*


I bet the neighbors really look forward to their precious howls everynight too!








[/quote]

Im surrouned by coyotes, they howl all the time.



> That being said, I dont think a wolf would do so well against a pit bull. Bull terriers are more agile and bred for the purpose of "gaming" (if your really sick enough to call it that). Their body structure and physical abilities have been specifically selected and adapted over the years for the reason of participating in pit fights or ratting. Wolves however have adapted to surviving in the wild and hunting wild game, which precents a much different challenge and set of tasks then does a fight.


Sorry dude I disgaree, a wild wolf would kill a pit bull, no matter how many miles the dog fighter made it run on a tred mill. A full grown wolf is a beast, they easily kill coyotes out of their area with no problem. A wolf is born to kill, and another k-9 is an enemy.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh noes, not another what would win this fight thread




























My red devil would kick that pit bull's ass....


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

what about a wolf and a pit matched by weight? I've heard that the pitbull has one of the strongest bites in the animal kingdom just behind the hyena


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

What about a pitbull with a lazer mounted on its head?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Absolutely beautiful...and I thought my Old English Mastiff was big!

I live about an hour and 15 mins South of you. We just came from the Upper Dells. Wonderful trip...massive storm front about a week ago...thank God I have a good tent (and about 5 teens to hold it up! Haha!)


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

acestro said:


> What about a pitbull with a lazer mounted on its head?










Well thats a whole different story when you add fricken laser beams on their fricken heads.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i got a black german shepard with look like the black one but not as big i wish i had a wolf wow would the f*ck would rob you then


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

your step mom looks exactly like my aunt. that black wolf kicks ass!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Frickin' lazers...







More wolf pics!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I like labs but the wolf is one sexy beast. the true kings. no chance for a pit.


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

nice wolf pics. you should have cut your mom out, because you opened a big can of worms.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^I could really care less what the 15 year old perverts have to say on this board.......^


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im a 22 year old pervert thank you very much.

and if it wasnt for me being a perv we wouldnt have become friends thanks to my web cam girls







lol


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

i want a wolf damnit


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Did someone say frickin lazer beams on their head?


----------

